# FR: (ne pas) aimer (manger/boire) + de / article partitif (du, de la, des) / défini (le, la, les)



## silentc

Bonjour tout le monde,

Is there anyone who can tell me which one is correct ?

"Il n'aime pas manger de viande."
"Il n'aime pas manger de la viande. "

I think i have to say "Il ne veut pas manger de viande."
But I'm not sure about the verb "aimer + inf."...

Thank you in advance !

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## xtrasystole

I say: _'Il n'aime pas manger de la viande'_.

(But _'Il n'aime pas manger de viande'_ also sounds correct to me).


----------



## Radar

I know that after 'pas' one should use 'de' e.g. 'je ne mange pas de salade' but does the same apply after the 'pas' has been split up from the object. Should one say 'je n'aime pas manger de salade' or should one say 'je n'aime pas manger de la salade?'

Merci d'avance


----------



## Outsider

Radar said:


> I know that after 'pas' one should use 'de' e.g. 'je ne mange pas de salade' [...]


Only when _pas_ means "no amount".

_Je ne mange pas de salade_ = I eat no amount of salad (i.e. "I don't eat salad").

_Pas de salade pour moi_ = No amount of salad for me (i.e. "No salad for me").​


Radar said:


> [...] but does the same apply after the 'pas' has been split up from the object. Should one say 'je n'aime pas manger de salade' or should one say 'je n'aime pas manger de la salade?'


----------



## Radar

so does that mean that one says 'je n'aime pas manger de salade' or 'je n'aime pas manger de la salade?!' i.e. in the sense of ' I don't like eating salade'


----------



## Maître Capello

Contrary to what Outsider suggested, both are indeed possible:

_Je n'aime pas manger *de* salade. 
Je n'aime pas manger *de la* salade. _


----------



## Outsider

I must concede. My original interpretation of this sentence was not correct. The rule I stated, however, still stands:

Je n'aime pas manger de salade = Je n'aime pas manger de la salade = I do not like to eat [any amount of] salad.​


----------



## timpeac

And are both equal in meaning, or does the second refer to a specific salad?


----------



## Maître Capello

Both refer to unspecified salad and mean the same thing.


----------



## filoutjie

"J'aime le chocolat."  Implying I like all the chocolate in the world.
"Je mange du chocolat." In this case I'm eating some of the chocolate in the world.
  I get confused when I want to say "I like eating chocolate."
Do I say "J'aime manger le chocolat." or "J'aime manger du chocolat." or can I say both?
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Bobby Lamarck

DU chocolat.

Exemple :
J'aime manger DU chocolat quand je suis triste.
J'aime manger LE chocolat que m'offre ma grand-mère.


----------



## francis0077

j'aime manger du chocolat
j'aime le chocolat (sens général) (sans le verbe manger)
ou cf bobby: j'aime mange le chocolat que j'achète en Suisse¨!!!


----------



## geostan

This topic has been discussed before.

J'aime le chocolat. (chocolate in general)
Je mange du chocolat. (quantity)
J'aime manger du chocolat. (quantity)
J'aime manger le chocolat non-sucré. (rather than sweetened chocolate)

This is my understanding of the uses.


----------



## Fred_C

filoutjie said:


> "J'aime le chocolat."  Implying I like all the chocolate in the world.
> "Je mange du chocolat." In this case I'm eating some of the chocolate in the world.



Hi,
Well, as you said, you always must chose between saying "all the chocolate in the world" and saying "some chocolate".

"I like chocolate" rather means "I like all the chocolate".
"I like eating chocolate rather means "I like eating some chocolate" than "I like eating all the chocolate", (Because the second option would make you sick, don't you think so?)


----------



## janpol

j'aime manger du chocolat quand je suis triste = oui
ou simplement "je mange du chocolat quand je suis triste"
mais "j'aime manger du chocolat" sans précision supplémentaire ne se dit pas, me semble-t-il : on dit simplement "j'aime le chocolat" et l'interlocuteur comprend qu'on l'aime pour le manger et non pas pour en faire un objet décoratif...  même si des couturiers ont habillé de robes en chocolat de jeunes femmes (assurément belles à croquer)


----------



## Fred_C

janpol said:


> mais "j'aime manger du chocolat" sans précision supplémentaire ne se dit pas, me semble-t-il


Je ne vois pas ce qui l'interdit...
Avez-vous essayé Google?


----------



## janpol

rien ne l'interdit mais je pense qu'on fait généralement l'économie de "manger" qui n'est pas une précision vraiment indispensable à la compréhension... (Google, oui, je vais voir : je n'ai pas le réflexe google)


----------



## Fred_C

Non, moi non plus, 
Mais dans ce cas précis, on se rend compte que des tas de gens ont choisi d'écrire "j'aime manger du chocolat" sans plus de précision.


----------



## janpol

je ne sais pas trop faire ce genre de recherche, j'ai cru comprendre 2/3 en faveur de "j'aime le chocolat". Dans "j'aime manger le chocolat", "j'aime" n'était pas écrit avec les mêmes caractères. Mais je me suis peut-être complètement planté...


----------



## Fred_C

Je voulais simplement vous faire remarquer qu'il n'est pas vrai qu'on ne dit pas "J'aime manger du chocolat".
J'ai trouvé au moyen de google quelque chose qui ressemble à ça :

_Bienvenue sur mon super Blog (Bisous à tous)_
_Voici une liste des choses que j'aime faire :_
_J'aime regarder la télé_
_J'aime faire la grasse matinée_
_J'aime manger du chocolat._

(Et ça me paraît un meilleur choix que de dire "j'aime le chocolat".)


----------



## Bobby Lamarck

C'est une question de subtilité.

"J'AIME LE CHOCOLAT"
Cette phrase insiste sur le fait que ce qu'on aime, c'est le chocolat. L'aliment chocolat, ce qui implique son goût, sa texture, son odeur et tous les plaisirs qu'il comporte.

"J'AIME MANGER DU CHOCOLAT"
Cette phrase contient l'idée que le plaisir est surtout de MANGER du chocolat. Ce qui implique le plaisir de l'action de manger, de la mastication, de faire une petite pause pour manger du chocolat par exemple. Cette phrase réveille certains sens que l'autre ne révèle pas et vice-versa.

Dans l'ensemble, le sens est le même mais selon la situation et ce que l'on veut dire exactement, on utilisera l'une ou l'autre phrase.

Mais pour parler d'une manière très "générale", on préfèrera "J'aime le chocolat" car comme dit plus haut, l'économie du verbe manger allège la phrase.
Le verbe "Manger" allourdit la phrase et apporte donc l'impression de vouloir insister sur le fait que le vrai plaisir est celui de MANGER et pas seulement du chocolat en lui-même.

L'exemple du blog ci-dessus est un très bon exemple :

Cette personne dit"J'aime manger du chocolat" car elle fait une liste de ce qu'elle aime faire, une liste des actions qui lui procure du plaisir :
REGARDER la télé, FAIRE la grasse matinée et mANGER du chocolat.

Il aurait donc été bizarre de dire :

J'aime regarder la télé
J'aime faire la grasse matinée
J'aime le chocolat.

car nous aurions une liste de 2 aplaisirs d'actions et d'un plaisir d'aliment, ce qui créé une rupture dans le style.
Cela peut aussi être voulu mais ça donne une impression particulière.
Ca aurait été une figure de style, un peu comme dire "j'aime mon père, ma mère, mes frères et sœurs et les frites".
"Les frites" marque une rupture avec la liste qui précède qui énumère des personnes et non des choses.

Par contre, il aurait été tout-à-fait correct de dire :

J'aime la télé
J'aime les grasses matinées
J'aime le chocolat.

Cette liste ne marque pas de rupture.


----------



## Fred_C

En rhétorique, je crois qu'on appelle "zeugma" (masc.) le genre de rupture que vous décrivez.


----------



## janpol

quand on énumère les choses qu'on aime faire, Fred, on ne peut bien évidemment citer que des actions. (on imagine mal "qu'aimes-tu faire ?" "Le chocolat !") Si cette personne avait énuméré les choses qu'elle aime, elle aurait dit "j'aime la télé, le chocolat..."
Bien entendu, rien n'"interdit" de dire "j'aime manger du chocolat" mais je suis convaincu que j'entends incomparablement plus souvent "j'aime le chocolat", peut-être le "principe d'économie" y est-il pour quelque chose, ce principe qui nous fait dire "télé", "ordi", qui nous fait oublier le "ne" de négation, poser des questions à la forme affirmative en jouant sur l'intonation etc...


----------



## lidboymk2

Je sais que avec les verbes aimer, preferer, detester et adorer on doit utiliser l'article definitif, mais si les verbes sont suivante par une autre ca va etre le, la, les ou du de la, des, j'ai regarder les deux.

j'aime manger le poisson ou j'aime manger du poisson.

Que pensez-vous?


----------



## mtmjr

Well, it has nothing to do with the fact that aimer, préférer, détester, etc. are used.  It only has to do with the principal verb and/or the object.

Whenever you say that you like (or any of your cited verbs) some general noun, use the definite article:

_J'aime manger les pommes.
Je déteste le café._

However, in other contexts, with nouns of quantity, the partitive article is necessary:

_Je mange *du* poisson._ (I am eating (some) fish.
_Je mange *le* poisson._ (I am eating (an entire) fish.

I hope this helps! Also, be sure to use proper accents when typing in French.


----------



## janpol

je mange LE poisson" = ce poisson peut être défini = que j'ai pêché ce matin
"le" peut aussi servir à exprimer une généralité = je mange le poisson rose à l'arête / peu cuit.


----------



## soul2soul

Bonjour,

J'ai une confusion:

Je n'aime pas boire DE cafe/ DU cafe/ LE cafe??
Le mechant - Toujours la preposition.. 

Merci


----------



## Ony

je n'aime pas boire de café 

Ah, les prépositions à la française... ^^'


----------



## soul2soul

Merci Ony ..
 LE cafe ici sera incorrect??


----------



## quinoa

"Je n'aime pas boire le café quand il est chaud."
"Je n'aime pas boire de café."
"Je te dis que je n'aime pas boire du café! Tu écoutes quand je te parle!!"


----------



## ride7359

I am having trouble finding the answer to this specific question in the forum.

I understand to a large extent the use of the partitive, but (always a but!) what about with an infinitive?

Je mange de la glace.  Wouldn't if follow therefore:  J'aime manger de la glace?

Often I hear - perhaps from native English speakers - J'aime manger la glace.  Is that correct French?

Manger (de) la glace, c'est super!  With or without "de"?


What about in the negative?

Je ne n'aime pas manger de la glace (my preference).
Je n'aime pas manger la glace (see above).
Je n'aime pas manger de glace.  This seems all wrong because the infinitive, the verb which governs the object, is not negative.


----------



## Oddmania

De la glace, du sirop, du soda, du jus de fruit,etc... = to talk about uncoutable things (some coke, some orange juice, etc...) 

_ Je mange/J'aime manger de la glace _

Saying only _la glace_ would imply you're talking about a specific ice-cre_am_, but actually, it would be much more natural to say _les glaces_ in this case _(J'aime manger les glaces que fait ma grand-mère, les glaces du magasin de mon ami à Paris_, etc...)

I'd also add that saying _J'aime manger la glace_, without a specific situation, would usually mean _I like eating the ice _(_raw_ ice, that can be found on the ground, for instance).

As for the negative sentences you provided, the rule stays the same about _la glace._ However, the issue about _pas de la glace/pas de glace_ is a bit more subtle.

_Je n'aime pas manger de la glace_ : like I said above, this is used to talk about uncoutable things. _I don't like eating ice-cream._

_Je n'aime pas manger de(s) glaces_ : Here, you're not talking about ice-cream (which could be considered as an ingredient, such as cream, sugar, salt, water,...), you're talking about ice-cream desserts, and you're saying that _You don't like eating that kind of desserts_. Instead of using an uncountable noun (like it's a basic ingredient), you're using a countable noun. You pluralise it.

But they basically both mean the same thing...

.


----------



## Comosediceporfavor

Which of these is correct? Are both correct and if so is their a slight difference in meaning?

Also the following phrases:

J'aime manger LE pain / J'aime manger DU pain

J'aime boire LE lait / J'aime boire DU lait?

J'aime manger LES céréales / J'aime manger DES céréales?

What is the rule on whether to use the definite article or the indefinite article?

Help please!

Merci!


----------



## Donaldos

Actually, _du_ and _des_ are partitive articles. They are used to refer to unknown quantities.

Have a look here for more details : French Partitive Articles.


----------



## Marie3933

It is difficult to answer your question because your sentences are not common. In French, we say:
_J'aime les bananes_. (There is no need to add "manger".)
_J'aime le lait_. (There is no need to add "boire".)

Unless if you want to specify something. For example:
J'aime manger une banane / des bananes quand je me lève le matin / au goûter / avant d'aller dormir.
J'aime boire du lait quand je me lève le matin / au goûter / avant d'aller dormir.


----------



## Mag88

hi 

the correct sentences are the one using 'du' and 'des'.
you can say "J'aime manger des bananes" (I like eating bananas) or "J'aime les bananes" (I like bananas) But you cannot say "J'aime manger les bananes" (That would mean: I like eating the bananas)
the last sentence can only be used if it is a particular kind of bananas. For instance: J'aime manger les bananes du magasin qui est en face de chez moi.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

I'm reviving this old thread because I just encountered the same problem.

To me:

- for example: when the person is sitting in a couch eating a BOX of icecream with a spoon: je mange *de la* glace/je ne mange pas *de *glace
- for example: when the person is sitting in the couch eating three scoops of icecream in a bowl, or a cone with some icecream on it: je mange *UNE *glace/ je ne mange pas *de *glace

What confuses me here is the sentence: "je n'aime pas manger des glaces" and "je n'aime pas manger de glaces" as quoted by Oddmania. 
I think that only the second sentence is correct: je n'aime pas manger de glaces, the indefinite article changes to "de" in a negative sentence if I'm not mistaken...and I would be more inclined to say: "je n'aime pas *LES *glaces" in this case...referring to a dessert of course.

So in essence; "je ne mange pas de glace" applies to "all types" of ice cream...I could be wrong of course, so I'm happy to hear other opinions on this!


----------



## Fred_C

On emploie l’article DÉFINI pour l’objet du verbe _*aimer*_ («j’aime la glace, les chocolat, les gâteaux») pour une raison bien simple :
Si on prétend qu’on aime les gâteaux ou la glace, on veut dire qu’on aime absolument tous les gâteaux ou toute la glace du monde en négligeant les exceptions.
Ainsi, pour l’objet du verbe aimer, l’usage est d’employer l’article défini. (singulier pour les objets non dénombrable, pluriel pour les objets dénombrables).


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Et pour ce qui est du verbe "manger" Fred, es-tu d'accord avec ce que j'ai écrite ci-dessus ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Hallo Pure_Yvesil,

Le seul cas dans lequel je n'aime pas manger des glaces est correct est, pour mois, dans le cas où l'on veut signifier que l'on aime manger qu'une glace (pas des). Ce n'est pas très clair avec de la glace, mais ça le sera avec cet autre exemple :

Je ne n'aime pas manger des entrecôtes, j'aime manger une entrecôte. Mais pour dire qu'on aime pas en manger, je ne dirais que je n'aime pas manger d'entrecôtes.

C'est comme Je n'ai pas des voitures, j'ai une voiture. Sinon, je dirais je n'ai pas de voiture.

Est-ce plus clair ?


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Je crois comprendre, on insiste donc sur le nombre:

par exemple:

Dis, tu comptes vendre tes voitures ?
Je n'ai pas DES voitures, je (n)'ai (qu') UNE voiture !

Dis, tu comptes vendre ta voiture ?
Je n'ai pas de voiture !

C'est bien ça Lacuzon ?


----------



## Lacuzon

C'est tout à fait cela !


----------



## Fred_C

Le plus exhaustivement possible, la règle est :
L’article indéfini devient «de» s’il introduit l’*objet* d’une phrase négative. (ça ne marche que pour l’objet, pas pour l’attribut du sujet : On ne peut pas dire «je ne suis pas _de_ héros» mais bien «je ne suis pas _un_ héros», parce que «héros» n’est pas l’objet du verbe être.

Cette règle peut ne pas être appliquée si la négation ne _*s’applique pas à la phrase entière*_.
Si elle s’applique à une partie seulement, on peut ne pas effectuer le remplacement par «de».
Lacuzon a donné un exemple où la négation porte sur le nombre de glaces.
«Je n’aime pas manger des glaces, j’aime manger _une seule_ glace».
On peut aussi imaginer faire porter la négation uniquement sur l’objet «des glaces».
«J’aime manger, mais je n’aime pas manger _des glaces_».
La phrase «je n’aime pas manger de glaces» est simplement la négation globale de la phrase «j’aime manger des glaces».


----------



## janpol

Ne pas employer "manger" me semble une bonne solution. Que pourrait-on aimer faire d'autre avec une glace au chocolat ?


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

1) Fred_C: ton exemple "je n'aime pas manger DES glaces" est donc UNIQUEMENT possible pour exprimer le fait que l'on n'aime pas manger "plusieurs" glaces". Dans tous les autres cas (sauf s'il s'agit d'un attribut du sujet, l'article indéfini change en "de")

"Je n'aime pas manger de glaces" me semble la traduction appropriée de "I don't like eating ice cream"
tandis que "je n'aime pas manger DES glaces" me semble être la traduction de "I don't like eating ice cream*S*"


êtes-vous d'accord?

2) Pour ce qui est de "de la" et "une" glace

je me cite:


Pure_Yvesil said:


> To me:
> 
> - for example: when the person is sitting in a couch eating a BOX of icecream with a spoon: je mange *de la* glace/je ne mange pas *de *glace
> - for example: when the person is sitting in the couch eating three scoops of icecream in a bowl, or a cone with some icecream on it: je mange *UNE *glace/ je ne mange pas *de *glace


êtes-vous également d'accord avec ceci ?


----------



## radagasty

Pure_Yvesil said:


> "Je n'aime pas manger de glaces" me semble la traduction appropriée de "I don't like eating ice cream"
> tandis que "je n'aime pas manger DES glaces" me semble être la traduction de "I don't like eating ice cream*S*"



Je ne vois pas de (c'est de ici, ou plutôt une) grande différence entre l'un et l'autre. Ce dernier ne s'emploie seulement quand il s'agit de plusieurs glaces. D'après moi, _I don't like eating ice creams _veut dire que je n'aime pas de glace (en générale), pas tellement différent de _I don't like eating ice cream_ au singulier. C'est comme _I don't like eating cheeses_: il ne s'agit pas forcément de manger plusieurs fromages à la fois.


----------



## Fred_C

Pure_Yvesil said:


> 1)
> "Je n'aime pas manger de glaces" me semble la traduction appropriée de "I don't like eating ice cream"
> tandis que "je n'aime pas manger DES glaces" me semble être la traduction de "I don't like eating ice cream*S*"


Pas exactement.
La phrase «j’aime manger de la glace» correspons à «I like eating ice cream»
et «j’aime manger des glaces» correspond à «I like eating ice cream*s*».

La négation *normale* de ces deux phrases est «je n’aime pas manger de glace» pour la première, et «je n’aime pas manger de glace*s*» pour la seconde.
(À cause de la transformation de l’article indéfini ou partitif pour les objets de phrase négatives).

On peut ne pas faire cette transformation, et les phrases deviennent «je n’aime pas manger *de la* glace» et «je n’aime pas manger *des *glaces», mais il s’agit d’une négation *spéciale*, qui n’est pas la négation de toute la phrase, mais seulement d’une partie.

Il peut s’agir de la négation seulement du nombre de glaces, comme l’a dit Lacuzon, mais aussi de la négation de l’objet seul, comme je l’ai fait remarquer :
«J’aime manger des biscuits, mais je n’aime pas manger des glaces», «j’aime manger de la soupe, mais je n’aime pas manger de la glace».
Dans la négation que j’ai appelée spéciale, la négation peut porter sur n’importe quoi, du moment que ce n’est pas sur toute la phrase.
Encore un exemple : «J’aime manger de la glace au déjeuner, mais je n’aime pas manger de la glace au dîner». (Ici, la négation porte uniquement sur le complément circonstanciel)

Dire que le *seul* cas où on peut dire «je n’aime pas manger des glaces» est lorsque on insiste sur le nombre de glaces est une erreur. C’est l’une des possibilités, mais ce n’est pas la seule.

De toutes façons, ces négations spéciales ne sont pas obligatoires, et pas très élégantes.
Vous pouvez tout-à-fait vous en tenir à la règle et remplacer systématiquement les articles indéfinis ou partitifs par «de» s’ils sont l’objet de phrases négatives.


----------



## zapspan

Je sais qu'après un verbe de préférence comme "aimer", on utilise l'article défini:  J'aime la bière. / J'aime les épinards.

D'autre part, après un verbe comme "manger" ou "boire", on utilise un article indéfini ou un article partitif (quand on ne parle pas de quelque chose de spécifique qu'on a mangé ou bu):    J'ai bu une bière / J'ai bu de la bière  //  J'ai mangé des épinards.

Alors, qu'est-ce qu'on fait quand on a  cette combinaison: [verbe de préférence + verbe comme "manger"/"boire"]?
Lesquelles des phrases suivantes son correctes?
J'aime manger les épinards / J'aime manger des épinards.
J'aime boire la bière / J'aime boire de la bière.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## janpol

Je pense que, dans les conversations de chaque jour, de nombreuses personnes emploient indifféremment l'une ou l'autre de ces phrases.
personnellement, je préfère :
J'aime manger des épinards.
J'aime boire de la bière.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais :

_J'aime *les* épinards.
J'aime *la* bière._​
Mais si on précise _manger_ ou _boire_, je ne dirais jamais ces phrases avec l'article défini :

_J'aime manger *des* épinards.
J'aime boire *de la* bière._​
Sauf s'il y a un attribut ou un autre complément, p.ex. _J'aime boire *la* bière fraîche / au goulot._


----------



## zapspan

In case this matters, the context that this came up in was that I asked my students: Qu'est-ce que tu aimes manger? Qu'est-ce que tu n'aimes pas manger?  Qu'est-ce que tu aimes boire? Qu'est-ce que tu n'aimes pas boire?  Does this possibly change the possibilities for the answer to my posted question above?


----------



## Maître Capello

As far as I'm concerned it doesn't change anything regarding the article; I would answer your questions as in my previous post. That being said, we would most likely omit the verb entirely in normal speech:

_— Qu'est-ce que tu n'aimes pas manger ?_
_— Les épinards._


----------



## zapspan

But interestingly enough, when you give the truncated answer, you use the definite article


----------



## Maître Capello

This likely comes from the fact that to the question _Qu'est-ce que tu n'aimes pas manger ?_, I would more naturally answer _Je n'aime pas les épinards_ than _Je n'aime pas manger d'épinards_.


----------



## zapspan

Very interesting, Maître Capello.  Do you suppose that the questions Qu'est-ce que tu aimes/ n'aimes pas manger/boire? are actually not very natural, and that it would be better to ask something else like "Quelle sortes de nourriture/boissons est-ce que tu aimes / tu n'aimes pas?"


----------



## Maître Capello

Your initial phrasing is just fine.  Your last suggestion is also possible, but you're indeed asking about the *kind* of food/drink the person (dis)likes, not what food/drink he or she (dis)likes.

Alternatively, you may ask:

_Qu'est-ce que tu (n')aimes (pas) comme nourriture/boisson ?_​
That being said, in the negative, the most natural way to put it is probably the following, even if you're expecting a list of food items and not just a yes-or-no answer :

_Est-ce qu'il y a des choses que tu n'aimes pas manger/boire ?_​


----------



## haoleprof

Salut! I'm trying to figure out the appropriate article for the following two sentences "I like to eat fish / I do not like to eat fish". My attempt: "J'aime manger du poisson. Je n'aime pas manger du poisson".  Is "du" appropriate? Or is it "de"? 

Merci d'avance!!!!!


----------



## Cielle

Bonjour,

J'aime manger DU poisson.


----------



## broglet

I think it's only if there's an intervening adjective that you use 'de' ... but please await native confirmation:

"j'aime manger de bon poisson"


----------



## Cielle

Oui et non broglet ! On dira "j'aime manger DU bon poisson" et "j'aime manger DE bonS poissonS". Ah les subtilités du français !


----------



## anecr

En tant que native, Je n'aime pas manger DE poisson me parait plus naturel, même si DU poisson est tout à fait correct. Cela a un sens plus "générique" que DU poisson. J'aime manger DE poisson est impossible. Tu as raison concernant DU bon poisson et DE bons poissons, Cielle. Hope it helps.


----------



## Maître Capello

_J'aime manger *du* poisson._
_Je n'aime pas manger *du/de* poisson._ (both are possible)

Anyway, I would more naturally say:

_J'aime *le* poisson_.
_Je n'aime pas *le* poisson_.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Donc en tout cas, on ne dit pas _Je n'aime pas manger *la *viande _(tout court, pour le cas général)?


----------



## Mouyrf

Cette tournure est correcte aussi (même si la phrase se finit comme ça), mais un peu moins courante.

La plupart du temps, l'utilisation du 'la' implique : 
a) une suite à la phrase : _Je n'aime pas manger la viande avant les légumes.
_b) un type de viande particulier que l'on désigne avec précision :_ Je n'aime pas manger [la viande de cheval/la viande crue/la viande salée]

_


----------



## kasiakasia

Hi

It is a bit tricky indeed.
And I think the source of the problem is we say:

Je mange des bananes/de la viande. Je bois du lait/de l'eau.  *MANGER/BOIRE + article partitif*+ *aliment*
J'aime les bananes/la viande/le lait/l'eau.                            *AIMER* + *article defini* + substantif

And, I think, that's also the solution  - which verb decides what article we should use? I think, the second one. So we should say :

*J'aime manger des fruits* ( and we can add of course - comme dessert/ le matin).

The problem seems a bit artificial, as actually people tend to say ' J'aime les bananes' rather than 'J'aime manger des bananes'. But it recently occured in my sons' French book he uses at school, and I must say I felt a bit stupid I wasn't sure what the correct version is...


----------



## kasiakasia

Maître Capello said:


> Contrary to what Outsider suggested, both are indeed possible:
> 
> _Je n'aime pas manger *de* salade.
> Je n'aime pas manger *de la* salade. _



Are you sure?

The sentences we should start from are:

J'aime manger la salade.
J'aime manger de la salade.

Which one is correct?
I think: J'aime manger de la salade. ( just like : Ja mange de la salade but : J'aime la salade. ) ( Even if rarely used like this. It would be more natural in sentences like : J'aime manger de la salade le soir/ quand j'ai mal au ventre ).

And now the negative form (even if we still say both are correct) would be:

Je n'aime pas manger la salade.
Je n'aime pas manger de salade.

And the sentence : Je n'aime pas manger de la salade. ??? This 'de '
+ 'la' in a negative sentence seems strange to me. Could you give the reason why you think it is correct?


----------



## djweaverbeaver

@kasiakasia,

While _*J'aime manger la salade*_ is grammatically correct, meaning-wise, it is not.  It's not possible to eat all the salad that exists in the world.  The only way this would would work would be if you were to *qualify *the _antecedent_:  *J'aime manger la salade que me prépare toujours ma maman*.

Furthermore, the function of the verb *manger *is different in your example.  In _*Je mange de la salade*_, *manger *here is the main verb.  We know that the partitive articles all become de/d' in the negative, which is why we say _*Je ne mange pas de salade*_. 

On the other hand, in the sentence _*J'aime manger de la salade*_, *aimer *is the main verb here and *manger *is part of an infinitive phrase acting as the direct object of the main verb.  As such, when made negative, both _*Je n'aime pas manger de salade*_ and *Je n'aime pas manger de la salade* are possible. 

The difference comes down to whether or not the negation is meant to be _absolute _(ie. can be replaced by *aucun *or _*aucune quantité de*_) or _relative _(ie. cannot be replaced by *aucun*, it's often in contrast to something else). Thus,

*Je n'aime pas manger de salade *is an example of absolute negation (= *Je n'aime manger aucune quantité de salade*).  You might say this, perhaps if you hate raw fruits and vegetables (poor you!).
_*Je n'aime pas manger de la salade*_ is an example of _relative negation_.  Using *aucune *would give the meaning above only.  One could imagine this sentence used to express a contrast:  *Je n'aime pas manger de la salade, mais j'aime manger des fruits*.

Consider this other example:
*Je n'aime pas manger de viande.*  Perhaps, I am a vegetarian or a vegan.
*Je n'aime pas manger de la viande*.  It doesn't necessarily mean that I would avoid fish for instance.

I don't think breakdown is always respected, but this generally explains the difference when done correctly.
What say you, @Maître Capello?


----------



## Maître Capello

kasiakasia said:


> The sentences we should start from are:
> J'aime manger la salade.
> J'aime manger de la salade.


You are mistaken. Both _Je n'aime pas manger *de* salade_ and _Je n'aime pas manger *de la* salade_ are derived from your second sentence. The negative of your first sentence (with the definite article) would be _Je n'aime pas manger *la* salade_, which is different. Please remember that the definite article remains unchanged when transforming a positive sentence to the negative. Only the indefinite or partitive articles usually become _de_ in the negative.



djweaverbeaver said:


> While _*J'aime manger la salade*_ is grammatically correct, meaning-wise, it is not.  It's not possible to eat all the salad that exists in the world.


I beg to disagree. You forgot about the use of the definite article for generalities.

_J'aime manger *la* salade._ 



> *Je n'aime pas manger de salade *is an example of absolute negation (= *Je n'aime manger aucune quantité de salade*). You might say this, perhaps if you hate raw fruits and vegetables (poor you!).
> _*Je n'aime pas manger de la salade*_ is an example of _relative negation_. Using *aucune *would give the meaning above only. One could imagine this sentence used to express a contrast: *Je n'aime pas manger de la salade, mais j'aime manger des fruits*.
> 
> Consider this other example:
> *Je n'aime pas manger de viande.* Perhaps, I am a vegetarian or a vegan.
> *Je n'aime pas manger de la viande*. It doesn't necessarily mean that I would avoid fish for instance.


I wouldn't make the distinctions you suggest between "absolute" and "relative" negations… To me, both _Je n'aime pas manger *de* salade/viande_ and _Je n'aime pas manger *de la* salade/viande_ mean the same thing.

That being said, as mentioned several times before in this thread, it would be more natural to omit _manger_ and just say, _Je n'aime pas *la* salade._


----------



## kasiakasia

Maître Capello said:


> he negative of your first sentence (with the definite article) would be _Je n'aime pas manger *la* salade_, which is different. Please remember that the definite article remains unchanged when transforming a positive sentence to the negative. Only the indefinite or partitive articles usually become _de_ in the negative.


Hm, I guess I wrote the same thing, didn't I? At least that's what I meant...

J'aime manger la salade - negative : Je n'aime pas manger la salade.
J'aime manger de la salade - negative:  Je n'aime pas manger de salade.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Ah, okay about the first part.  Now that I'm rereading it, it makes sense.  As for the negation,  I thought I'd made it clear that both forms were for the second sentence.  I didn't give a form for the first one because I'd considered it to be incorrect.  Also, these explanations (*here *and *here* and the *Grevisse Français correct*) seem to confirm what I said about absolute vs relative negation.


----------



## Maître Capello

djweaverbeaver said:


> Also, these explanations (*here *and *here* and the *Grevisse Français correct*) seem to confirm what I said about absolute vs relative negation.


Not quite. In the sentences discussed in this thread, the negation doesn't negate the verb _manger_ (whose complement is the food being eaten: _salade_, _viande_, etc.) but _aimer_.


----------



## the dixie chicks

Maître Capello said:


> _J'aime manger *du* poisson.
> Je n'aime pas manger *du/de* poisson._ (both are possible)
> 
> Anyway, I would more naturally say:
> 
> _J'aime *le* poisson_.
> _Je n'aime pas *le* poisson_.



So when "manger" is negated, you go from _Je bois du café._ to _Je ne bois pas de café._
But when "aimer" is negated, you go from _Je aime le café._ to _Je n'aime pas le café._, not _Je n'aime pas de café_

Please note that I am talking about coffee in general, not about some specific type of coffee or a specific cup of coffee; all four sentences are general statements about my personal preference.


----------



## Maître Capello

The right article indeed depends on the verb:

_J'aime *le* café/poisson_. = I love coffee/fish.
_J'aime boire/manger *du* café/poisson_. = I love drinking/eating coffee/fish.
_Je bois/mange *du* café/poisson._ = I drink coffee / I eat fish.

_Je n'aime pas *le* café/poisson_. = I don't like coffee/fish.
_Je n'aime pas boire/manger *du/de* café/poisson_. = I don't like drinking/eating coffee/fish.
_Je ne bois/mange pas *de* café/poisson_. = I don't drink/eat coffee/fish.

PS – Please mind the elision of the pronoun _je_ before a vowel: _je aime_  → _j'aime_ .


----------



## the dixie chicks

Je vous remercie !


----------

